# Sociedad germanófila



## Epilio

¿Sería correcto _Deutschfreundlich Gesellschaft_?. Sociedad es equivalente a asociación o agrupación.

Gracias de antemano


----------



## jordi picarol

Epilio said:


> ¿Sería correcto _Deutschfreundlich Gesellschaft_?. Sociedad es equivalente a asociación o agrupación.
> 
> Gracias de antemano


---
Epilio, la palabra Gesellschaft es femenino, por lo tanto tendrías que acordar el adjetivo como corresponde.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Alemanita

Epilio said:


> ¿Sería correcto _Deutschfreundlich Gesellschaft_?. Sociedad es equivalente a asociación o agrupación.
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Para asociación o agrupación también podrías usar Verein (m.), Vereinigung (f.), Verband (m.), Organisation (f.).

Si te refieres a la sociedad en general, 'deutschfreundlich' no debe empezar con mayúscula.

Saludos.


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Yo no diría "deutschfreundlich" como parte del nombre de una sociedad; a mí me suena un poco raro. Un nombre más típico sería, por ejemplo: "der Verein 'Freunde der deutschen Sprache und Kultur'".


----------



## Francisquitus

Hola, quizá me equivoque pero creo mejor decir "Germanophiler Verein". El motivo es que la palabra germanophil es menos usada por el común de la gente, y por lo menos en Argentina las organizaciones designadas como germanófilas, casi siempre, tenían un carácter político ( especialmente hasta el fin de la 2ºGuerra Mundial). Si no fueran de este tipo las susodichas organizaciones serían denominadas "casa de la amistad con Alemania" o algo por el estilo. Repito, es el uso de la palabra en estos lares, el área rioplatense, quizá haya germanófilos apolíticos por otros lados.


----------



## Geviert

El adjetivo deutschfreundlich corresponde al término germanófilo. Este último también tiene una forma propia, germanophil en efecto, pero es muy poco usado. Lo más común es (en el caso de un logo o nombre de Verein o símiles) Freunde der... (deutsche...). Si se desea enfatizar algún aspecto nacional se tendrá que usar algún artificio retórico que resalte la _Deutschtum_.


----------



## kunvla

Hola:

El "Germanophiler Verein" me suena, digamos, un poco raro, por lo menos en Alemania.

Saludos,


----------



## Geviert

kunvla said:


> Hola:
> 
> El "Germanophiler Verein" me suena, digamos, un poco raro, por lo menos en Alemania.
> 
> Saludos,




Sin duda es completamente raro. Culturalmente (y politicamente, si se quiere) tendría otro nombre en alemán. Ese gV es una derivación del uso español sin duda. En LA se usa mucho la forma castellana, es más significativo que "amigos de los alemanes" por decirlo así.


----------

